# Question for Gaining Goddess



## garrry! (Aug 15, 2007)

or anyone else that can answer me.

What is your goal weight? I read it somewhere before but ive completely forgotten

thank you,


----------



## Blame Picasso (Aug 15, 2007)

I believe Nicki's goal is to reach 600 pounds so long as she feels healthy and can get around. I could be wrong of course, just trying to help!

Rob 
Casso


----------



## lysh (Sep 6, 2007)

Is she (GG) a member of this site? Does she ever post here?


----------



## DrFeeder (Sep 7, 2007)

She mainly posts in the paysite forum.


----------



## Gaining Goddess (Sep 7, 2007)

Blame Picasso hit the nail right on the head


----------



## garrry! (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome. thanks guys.


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 8, 2007)

Gaining Goddess said:


> Blame Picasso hit the nail right on the head



So how is that going, It is my goal to be 600 as well one day, :happy:


----------



## Gaining Goddess (Sep 10, 2007)

bigwideland said:


> So how is that going, It is my goal to be 600 as well one day, :happy:




Well it is going slowly at the moment but certainly not for lack of trying...lol. I find the bigger I become, the harder it is to gain....but I am still gaining none the less...it has certainly been a test of my patience...lol


----------



## lysh (Sep 10, 2007)

GG - *Without* seeming like an internet stalker; I'd really love to talk with you. I sent you a PM & Email last week. Please consider replying. I hope to hear from you. 

Thanks,
Alyshia


----------

